# British Avro Lancaster Just Jane NX611



## fmk.6john (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi all


It's been a while since my last post here but I thought you would all like to see this, here in the UK we only have one flying Lancaster bomber but we also have one that is a ground runner.

She is in beautifull condition and regularly runs up all her merlin engines and taxi's about, it is also possible to ride insde her when she is taxying, this is the only place in the world you can ride inside a lancaster and twice a year they do what is called a 'tail up' taxi.


They run her on a grass strip long enough to enable her tail to get airborn and if you are lucky enough and pay handsomely you can actually ride inside the tail gun turret, this means that you could actually 'fly' in a Lancaster all be it a minor technicallity as the main wheels stay on the ground .


Anyway on to the pics......


Sat in the sun, waiting to go....












Start her up boys!....






Two down two to go....






All four Merlns singing away, if you ever want to hear the voice of angels.....































Back home again....












Also there is a two seat Spitfire that is a flyer and on the day I was there a pilot was giving guided tours of the cockpit.....







That all for now folks, Regards,


John.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics. Why don't they actually fly it, is that because of insurance?


----------



## fmk.6john (Oct 18, 2007)

There are several good reasons why she does not fly, I'll try to be brief!!!.


She is privately owned and each time they taxi her she is full of paying passengers (nowhere else does this) and earns the owners revenue to look after and restore her, the revenue also goes towards the ongoing maintenance/restoration and upkeep of the museum itself.

She is based at an ex WWII airfield (RAF East Kirkby) and there is lots remainng including the control tower and chapel, it is a real step back in time and THE best WWII experience in my humble opinion.

All the voulenteers and people that work there are ex service men/women and are allways happy to talk to you about thier experinces during the war.

Now as for the condition of Just Jane, she is as near perfect as you can get for taxying but to get her back n the air it would cost several million pounds sterling and that is far beyond the reach of the current owners.

As it stands we have one flying and one kept in tip top condtion by paying customers and if the worst should happen then she would be considered for flight.


Hope this helps.

John.


----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice pictures. There is a big market in the States for rides. On a bomber it is running around $450.00 for 2O minutes. There is always a waiting list. The crews are raising a nice sum to restore and maintain these birds. 

DBII


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

Ah, okay. Hmmm, wouldn't mind taking a ride, flying or not. Must be great to experience this.


----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2007)

Come for a visit. You can have your choice of bird: B17, B24, B25, P51, AT6, Sterman, SBD (over $800.00) and at one time there was even a Spitefire. 

DBII


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi John
Excellent pix..
You want to change your camera because.....?????
.....and you slid off there without me eh..?


----------



## fmk.6john (Oct 18, 2007)

Well CG3 after listening to you for so long I think things are finally sinking in, I have got a grip on the white balance issue and I think you will be saying 'I told you so' for quite some time!!!!!!!!.


As for the day out it was a bit of a lash up and boy have I got a story to tell you.


Regards,


John.


Oh yeah, I think the camera may stay a little while longer!!.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 19, 2007)

fantastic shots

thanks a million John

cheers heinz


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes fantastic shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 20, 2007)

Great shots John!


----------



## v2 (Oct 22, 2007)

8)


----------



## ppopsie (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks! I will use the pics for detailing up my model Lanc. Very beautiful Sky Blue.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice pics! I'd love to see a Lancaster with the engines fired up. And riding tail-end charlie must be exhilarating as well!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2007)

While I knew the Lanc existed I have never visited. Intriguing way to raise funds.

To make everyone jealous I once wandered around inside the BBMF Lanc. Even sat in the front office, wouldn't let us sit in a turret tho.

To make it even more painful for you they also let us sit in the Spits and Hurricane and wiggle the controls.... oh how I wish I'd had a camcorder back then... 1980 or so I think all courtesy of Nene Valley Av Soc.


----------

